# extremely bloated, huge stoach on clomid. Help!



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Am on CD27 tested yesterday and had a negative... but my tummy is massive, like its about 5 months pregnant! it bloated 3 days ago and is getting bigger!! I have quite a few abdominal cramps too... any ideas? Is this normal?


----------



## jewel83 (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but that happened to me and stayed like it for a couple of weeks. None of my clothes fitted and I'd put on 5 lbs....couldn't believe that cd happen and not be preg. I hope your story has a better ending though


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks Jewel, stomach still like a beach ball... last night had an awful stitch like pain very low down.... this morning done another hpt and it was a v v faint line positive. Not holding much hope tho as had v faint line before n miscarried. Not convinced at the mo! x


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok just realised I'm actually on CD27 today.... to shouldnt have tested until tomorrow? Maybe thats why its so faint?   oh god knows! fingers crossed tho eh! x


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hiya Dawnie
My tummy swells like i am abut 8 months pregnant towards the end of my cycle, I have just started on 100mg clomid just hope it dont get worse, Good luck fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Well I been out and bought a different test and its a stronger line  BFP!     please stay little one!!! 

Thanks for your support fingers crossed for you all x x


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Angelshelper - I was on clomid 2 years ago, I done one course of 50mg with nothing, then was put onto 150mg and I conceived 2nd go but had a missed miscarriage. On either of those cycles I didnt bloat, but my symptoms were completely different each time I done a cycle. You can never tell whats going on.... on the 150mg I turned into a mental moo lol, mood swings were not the word! This time I've only done 50mg, combined with 1500mg Metformin (for my pcos) and its worked and the mood swings were minimal, think as I was expecting them this time I controlled myself a bit more lol x 

Hope the bloating eases, hard to try and hide a huge belly! x 

Good luck )


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hiya Dawnie, 
keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

dawnie just wana say fingers crossed 4 u but looks like uve got ur bfp hun xxxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you very much x just hoping n praying all is well x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

glad 2 c metformin worked 4 u aswell as clomid. Im due 2 start clomid in jan n i also ave pcos, im goin 2 c my gp on 1st dec n im goin 2 ask 2 b put on metformin aswell as i heard that it helps pcos PLUS aids the clomid 2.

Hope alls goin well wae bump xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Lesleyr

Wish you all the luck in the world! I was given Clomid back in 2006, 50mg and 150mg. I didn't ovulate on the 50mg but did on the 150mg, but it made me lose the plot! 

I was put on metformin for my pcos after my last m/mc as I wanted to lose a bit of weight and give myself a rest from ttc constantly. So after loads and loads of research, I decided that the next time I tried Clomid, I would do a lower dose of it (50mg) and carry on with the Met with the go ahead from my GP, and fortunately it's worked first month. Anything is worth asking for, I had to plead with my first consultant as he told me never take the two at the same time, but after all my research I knew more about the two drugs than he did! Says it all really! x

I've been put onto the early pregnancy unit, where I have my first appoint with a doc tomorrow x 

Good luck x x x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey hun ta 4 the advice well cons said he was ok wae it but was 2 ask gp 2 prescribe it so will get her 2 when i c her.

How did 2day go? x


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hiya Lesley

Great news, bet you can't wait! x 

All went ok, she had a feel of my tummy who said that the bloating is nothing to worry about and that the pains are nothing serious as she pushed down quite a bit and it didnt hurt at all. She then took my bloods and said if the HCG level was above 900 then I would get a scan this week. Got a call yesterday afternoon after panicing they would be v low and they came back as 1485 which she said was v good so I have a scan tomorrow morning at 11.20am  so hope the little sack is ok and everything is where it should be! 

XXX


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

thats fantastic hun so pleased 4 u xx

How did ur scan go??

Yeah i cant wait 2 start the metformin in dec, then roll on jan 2 start provera then wait 4 af 2 rear herugly head then its all systems go wae clomid. Looks like end of jan beg of feb b4 i start clomid tho which doesnt bother me as i know its only wks now.

Hope 2days went well x


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hiya Lesley! As your starting met in Dec you may not even need the provera to kick start af as its sort of regulated my af to around 35 - 45days. Fingers crossed. well scan went well and found out its twins! Two sacks found! In complete and utter shock to be honest x still v early days but blimey... Didn't think I'd be blessed with getting pregnant let alone with two. good luck x x x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

ive had 2 periods in 20 months hun so ive got absouletly no pattern at all in my cycle. They were 12wks apart so should b due another mid dec if this sticks but just need 2 wait n c. Does it i didnt know it regulated them aswell which is good, id heard it may help but wasnt sure. Fingers crossed tho.

and

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats is fantastic hun im so chuffed 4 u thats great hun. God i bet ur jaw dropped when u saw they 2 heartbeats. Im so happy 4 u hun. Do U know when ur due roughly?? I was sayin 2 my other half the other day that when we get pregnant ive got a feelin that we will ave twins, i dont know y tho ive just got this feelin. I hink its coz multiples r higher rate wae clomid etc n knowin my luck lol. But 2 b honest id love twins, i hink id cope better wae 2 than 1 if that makes sense lol. 

God im so chuffed 4 u hun xxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey hun hope ur doin ok xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hiya Lesley

Well its supposed help with your cycle a bit with PCOS, think thats the main idea of being given them but don't quote me on that. Before them, my af's used to come maybe twice a year, so v irregular also x If you af arrives earlier, are you allowed to take Clomid before Jan? If so you wouldn't have to wait for Provera to kick in? x 

Yes everything all ok this end I think. Had a bit of a scare yesterday n was in floods of tears, had a slight browny discharge when I wiped sorry if tmi, but i thought the worst... spoke to a Midwife at EPU which didn't seem concerned at all and said to rest to let it pass, in which I have and not had anymore so fingers crossed. Guess the scan in 10 days time will tell more x 

How are you doing? Bet you are looking forward to starting x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah i got told aslong as u dont pass fresh blood ie red then its fine,brown just means old blood.

Well started metformin on tue n OMG felt yucky ever since espec 2day but just need 2 let my body get use 2 it. But its not nice but hey. Yeah pcos is a pain espec when ttc. Well 2 b honest we decided 2 wait until jan b4 we start clomid as xmas is hectic 4 us runnin bout always plus got ss so dont want 2 ave side effects(if get any) over xmas. Plus my sister is hear at xmas so dont fancy bms when shes in bedroom next door lol. So jan/feb it is.

Bet u cant wait 4 ur scan hun xxx


----------

